# MJOLNIR Mark VI Armor v. Space Marine Power Armor



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This has been a subject of ongoing debate between my friends and me for several weeks now and I was hoping to get some new opinions on the matter. What is better MJOLNIR mark VI powered assault armor or space marine power armor?


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

What Mark of Space Marine armour?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Standard pattern so the Aquila Mk7 armor.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Aquila Mk7

The Mjolnir armor sucks massively, equipped with a shield that doesn't protect your head, and a single shot past that cuts through it like tinfoil.

Power Armor however can withstand pretty much any punishment most projectile weapons can send at it, barring some wicked armor penetration. 

Also it just looks way cooler.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmm maybe it would be a good idea to put down what the HALO armour can actually do since I really am in the dark when it comes to that universe. 

I suspect they would be on a par with each other though. Now Tactical Dreadnaught armour that's the stuff to be seen in!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

buckythefly said:


> Aquila Mk7
> 
> The Mjolnir armor sucks massively, equipped with a shield that doesn't protect your head, and a single shot past that cuts through it like tinfoil.
> 
> ...


You are aware I am talking about the fluff right? MJOLNIR mark 6 and 5s shields protect the head and can survive low orbit re-entry in the fluff


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

And I am asking what is better overall. Not which has greater survivability, which I would put SM power armor above MJOLNIR armor. MJOLNIR armor in fluff is most defiantly nothing to scoff at though, on many occasions it has survived assaults that even the SM power armor would have trouble with.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

This'll be pretty troublesome to compare. We don't really have numbers to line up, but I'll see what I can do.

So what do we know about Mjolnir? It doubles a wear's strength. There's a connection between the suit and the user where thought and action are almost instantaneous. This means that the suit is not so much as used but worn. Furthermore, reaction time is reduced to a fifth of its normal. And the all important reverse-engineered shields the Mjonlir has. There are also numerous other bells and whistles, like air filtering, a HUD display, IFF, ect. 

Space Marine power armor also increases strength by an unknown amount. Through the black carapace, thought and the suits movement are instant. It does not appear to reduce reaction time. But as something useful, it does have waste recycling ability. This can prolong a marine's ability to fight by significant amounts. Much like the Mjolnir, there's inbuilt communication systems, a HUD display, air filtering, and what not.

As I said before, it's really tough to decide which is really better. I'm a little dubious about how effective reducing reactions time is. Spartan reaction time is already 1/10th the human norm, I believe, so that puts it about 20 MS. A fifth of that is 4 MS. The difference of 16 MS won't help much. Even if you know a bullet is coming it wouldn't be feasible to dodge it. Particularly against energy weapons which travel at the speed of light.

So what does this all really mean? Nothing. There's insufficient data to make a real conclusion.

I would like to mention one thing, though. The Spartan shield is the first to repel *all* attacks. This means that sustained small arms fire can deplete it. Even the suit can be pierced by .30 caliber armor piercing bullets.

Space Marine power armor can not. Unless the plot demands a bullet pierce a neck joint or something.

They seem to be built for two different reasons. Space Marines are supposed to shrug off almost anything, wade into close combat, and finish off any opponent. Spartans were designed for pin point strikes against human rebel facilities or leaders. From the threats within each universe, both are very good. It'd be unfair to compare them directly since a Spartan wouldn't need to worry about .75 caliber reactive rounds flying around.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

neither, because they don't exist, as is the same with the other 100 Halo something vs 40k something threads


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> neither, because they don't exist, as is the same with the other 100 Halo something vs 40k something threads


Well, it's good to know that Space Marine power armor and Mjolnir doesn't exist. Thank the God-Emperor.

Wait, the Emperor isn't real? Eldar? Chaos? NOOOO!

What the heck are you doing in the fluff forum? None of this exists. By your logic we shouldn't have any fluff discussion.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

All valid points hailene and it is difficult to compare the two. However, I was attempting to get your views on the suits as in which is better from a combat standpoint? Personally I would put my money on the Spartan with his increased reaction time and speed. The strength of the two would be comparable since it would seem the Spartan MJOLNIR armor would drastically increase the users’ strength which would already be prodigious. You can just think of this as which would win a Spartan or a SM if it makes things easier.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> You can just think of this as which would win a Spartan or a SM if it makes things easier.


And if thats the case then no, we had a thread about that; its come and gone and we don't need another one for quite some time, if ever again thank you.


So since the OP has already stated that this thread is pretty much a which would win: marines or spartans, I'm putting an end to it here and now.

Good day everyone, find something else to go on about, enough of these damned vs threads.


----------

